# Flash funktioniert im FF 5 Mac nicht mehr



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. Juli 2011)

Hi,
seit ein paar Tagen funktioniert bei mir im FF 5 Mac Flash nicht mehr richtig. Ich hab alles geupdatet bzw. neu installiert, aber ohne Verbesserung.
Hat irgendwer nen Tipp oder weiß was da los sein könnte?

Viele Grüße


----------

